# Recovery Story from Elsewhere



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)

So... this is not MY recovery story. But since I can never find any on this site that I actually believe, I've resorted to trying to find them on other sites, specifically druggy forums. That's where its at.

From the user TheTreesHaveEyes posted yesterday: 
"I had pretty bad DPD for about 2 years. I feel like part of it was due to extensive use of dissociatives, that's how it started. Then I stopped using those, but I got into occultism, particularly hermeticism, and one thing they like to emphasize is seperating awareness, or consciousness, or the "soul" from the mind-body organism. It was nice for a short while but it ended up making my DPD (which had gone away) come back even stronger. Turns out that was very misguided. I won't go into why I think that is wrong now or why I believed it at the time, but needless to say it was bad for me.

I feel like part of why I was so susceptible to those teachings was because I was insecure, and had a lot of anxieties about life and the world. As clairclairvoyant said it felt like a defense mechanism at times.

I know how unpleasant it can feel though. It can be really horrible depending on how bad you have it.

The only way I cured mine was:
1. I stopped doing all drugs, this was key. I've been sober for 7 months and it took several of those months for the DPD to fully go away. It sucked at first because I loved drugs, I still do to this day. In the end it was worth it though. I've learned to appreciate sobriety.

2. I am also a Buddhist and have a teacher who has guided me and helped me to understand who and what I am. That has been immense.

3. Exercise and healthy eating are very helpful

For some people it isn't that easy though. The best advice I can offer is to try to figure out when it started, and why it started, then go from there."

Its on this thread: http://www.shroomery.org/forums/showflat.php/Number/15354735/fpart/1/vc/1


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Yeah too bad I'd don't have any drugs to stop


----------



## Gmo (May 25, 2011)

haha are you a member on the shroomery???? I just read that same thread like 2 days ago haha small world.


----------



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)

Gmo said:


> haha are you a member on the shroomery???? I just read that same thread like 2 days ago haha small world.


Haha nah Im not a member but I started visiting it since the day after my bad shroom trip 11 months ago!


----------



## Soul Seeker (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks man, nice story to read about.


----------

